# My Pro Pics and Their Story :D



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 1, 2013)

I dont think I will ever get tired of telling people this story so figured I would post it here. I guess I am just proud of how sweet and calm my boy is! 

Well it starts with me wanting to get professional pictures taken by Sandy. I had my stallion, Little Kings Remmington (HOF), at Nationals and figured it would be the perfect time! 

Well of course I know that the pros have all their tricks and techniques to get that PERFECT shot and get the horse's attention, right??

WRONG!!!! 

They NEVER met a STALLION as stubborn and calm as my boy! LOL!!!

Remmy KNOWS that he is NOT supposed to tease or act dumb when in a halter let alone his show halter! 

He also KNOWS that he is NOT in the showring.

You have NO IDEA how many people were flinging objects, horses, and eachother into his space to try to get him to put his ears forward and arch his neck, we even had people stop to watch it was so entertaining!

Pretty much this picture Sandy captured shows how he felt about the whole ordeal!







Luckily because she truly is a miracle worker we did manage to end up with these truly incredible pictures!


























I am pretty sure she still doesnt believe that he is a 3 yr old stallion that just started breeding mares this year! He was also completely wild and unhandled when I bought him as a long yearling! He has come so far and I am beyond proud of him! I do have to thank Sam Barth too because he took him for 2 months and gave him consistent handling to bring him around and started his show career!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chandab (Oct 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mona (Oct 2, 2013)

GORGEOUS! I especially LOVE the 3rd last one!


----------



## little lady (Oct 2, 2013)

I have said it before and will say it again I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your boy!!!!!!



Can't wait to see what he produces for you. That last picture is awesome!


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 2, 2013)

Those photos are awesome! And he is one incredibly handsome boy! But, I would think you Would want that first top photo! You know your boy and his personality. We have a couple of professional photos of ours that are not that "show" photo, but just show the personality of the horse as we, the owners, know them (though sometimes we have to explain "why" that photo LOL!). By the way, he's so gorgeous even in the first photo!


----------



## atotton (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I love my boy, he is such a fun horse to own! I am beyond excited to see his first foals arriving next spring! This is going to be the LONGEST winter in history if I keep thinking about it LOL!!! His first foal will be due early April!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 8, 2013)

Love the pictures and I love your boy. I can't wait to see his foals too


----------



## Tab (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha, I love the pics. What a good boy!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on my boy, I love him! Here are a few more pics


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice pictures - he is a BEAUTIFUL boy! Some of my favorite bloodlines too.....


----------

